# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  بعض المعلومات عن النظرية الكلاسيكية

## علي الشعيبي

لمقدمة


ترتبط النظرية النقدية بالنظرية الاقتصادية العامة
ارتباطا قويا ،فالنشاط الاقتصادي يتأثر بالكثير من العوامل المتغيرة التي
تتشابك مع بعضها في الواقع العملي و من بينها النقود وتشغل النظرية
النقدية حيزا هاما في الفكر الاقتصادي الحديث من خلال الأبحاث و الدراسات
التي تناولت هذا الموضوع بغية شرح وفهم الآليات وعمل وتفاعل العناصر
المكونة لهذه النظرية كإطار لتفسير مجموعة كبيرة من الظواهر و المتغيرات
التي تصحب التغير في كمية النقود المتداولة في المجتمع كالتضخم و الكساد
.......


وتهدف النظرية النقدية إلى التعرف على العوامل المحددة
لقيمة النقد في أي لحظة من الزمن وعلى اختلاف المفاهيم و التفاسير لها
يجمع الكثير أو معظم الاقتصاديين على أن جوهر ومحل النظرية هو تفسير
التغير في كمية النقود وانعكاس ذلك على المستوى العام للأسعار خاصة
والمتغيرات الاقتصادية الأخرى عامة وكانت النظرية النقدية محل دراسة
العديد من المدارس الاقتصادية فما هو تحليل الكلاسيك للنقود و ما هو دور
النقود عند الكلاسيك ? 



المبحث الأول: الإطار العام للتحليل الكلاسيكي للنقود

إن
فكرة النظرية قديمة فقد تعرض لبعض عناصرها فلاسفة اليونان و الرومان كما
يمكن تتبع صورها في آراء بعض مفكري و علماء الإسلام ( المقريزي ) إلا أنها
تطورت أكثر بعد ثورة الأسعار في القرن السادس عشر 16م خاصة بعد ذلك التدفق
الكبير للمعادن النفيسة من أمريكا إلى أوروبا مما دفع الكثير من
الاقتصاديين إلى البحث في العلاقة بين زيادة كمية النقود و ارتفاع الأسعار
نتيجة تدفق الذهب و الفضة .


كان جون بودان أول من أعطى ملاحظة
مفادها أن الزيادة في كمية النقود المتداولة هي السبب في ارتفاع الأسعار
ومن ثم انخفاض في قيمة النقود.


ويقصد بالنظرية النقدية
الكلاسيكية تلك النظرية التي نشأت و تطورت بفضل جهود الاقتصاديين في
المدرسة الكلاسيكية والتي تبلورت فيما بعد وأصبحت تعرف باسم نظرية كمية
النقود .


لقد اعتبر الكلاسيك أن التوازن الاقتصادي يتحقق دائما
بصورة تلقائية عند مستوى التشغيل الكامل و من بينهم ادم سميث و دافيد
ريكاردو و جون باتيست ساي كما اعتقدوا اعتقادا تاما بان اثر التغيرات في
كمية النقود يتصف بالحياد التام.


ولهذا فان الثروة الحقيقية في
نظر الكلاسيك تتمثل في السلع الاستهلاكية والاستثمارية اما النمو
الاقتصادي فيقاس بالقدرة على زيادة السلع الحقيقية و اهتموا اهتماما خاصا
بمشكلة النمو الاقتصادي في الأجل الطويل والادخار والاستثمار وتوازنهما
والسبب في ذلك هو المشكلة التي تطرح حول تغير قيمة النقود مع الزمن .


و قد اعتمد الكلاسيك عموما في مناقشاتهم على الأسعار النسبية بدلا من استخدام الأسعار 


وحدتين
من السلعة ***64336;=وحدة من السلعة ب بينما الأسعارa المطلقة هي الأسعار المقدرة
بوحدات النقود مثال:وحدة من السلعة = 1دج ووحدة من السلعة ب=2 دج


مما
سبق نستطيع أن نستنتج أن أي شخص أو أي مشروع حينما يحصل على نقود من جراء
معاملاته فانه في رأي المدرسة الكلاسيكية لن يحقق منها أي نفع حقيقي حتى
يقوم بإنفاقها كلها ويستبعد الكلاسيك اختزان النقود لأنه تصرف غير رشيد.



إذن فالطلب على النقود في نظر الكلاسيك يكون من اجل المعاملات فقط 


لقد
أكد الكلاسيك مسالة التوازن التلقائي بين الادخار والاستثمار في نظريتهم
عن سعر الفائدة ويرون أن المتغيرات الكبرى في النشاط الاقتصادي لاتتاثر
بالنقود .وورد في المناقشات الكلاسيكية احتمال أن تؤدي التغيرات في عرض
النقود( تغير كمياتها أو سرعة دورانها) إلى الإخلال الأسعار النسبية أي
الإخلال بين معدلات التبادل الحقيقية بين السلع لكن الكلاسيك أن مثل هذه
الاختلالات لن تبقى في الأجل الطويل حيث أن المرونة التامة للأسعار في
ظروف المنافسة التامة في السوق كفيلة بإعادة الأمور مرة أخرى إلى مجراها .


و لقد كانت آراء مالتوس تمثل الاستثناء الوحيد من الفكر الاقتصادي فقد اعتقد أن مسالة تحقيق التوازن ليست حتمية .

ويعتمد
الكلاسيك في معارضتهم إلى زميلهم مالتوس إلى قانون ساي للأسواق الذي مفاده
أن العرض يخلق طلبه الخاص والذي يرتكز على ثلاث فرضيات:


-1 المهمة الحيادية للنقود 

-2 أن الموارد الاقتصادية مستغلة كلها (حالة التوظيف الكامل )

-3 السوق يتمتع بالمنافسة التامة 


المطلب الأول:أسس وافتراضات النظرية النقدية الكلاسيكية 


إن
النظرية النقدية الكلاسيكية تعبر عن مجموعة من الآراء والمفكرين والأفكار
المفسرة والمحللة لعمل النظام الرأسمالي الحر وباختصار فيما يلي :

الحرية الاقتصادية:

إن ترك الفرد الحر في اختيار نشاطه و عمله ل فقط بل سوف يعمل على تحقيق المنفعة العامة.

عدم تدخل الدولة:

أن
الدولة تخدم المجتمع فيما لوانها لم تتدخل في حرية الأفراد ذلك أن تدخلها
يجب أن يكون في نطاق ضيق سواء في مجال التوزيع أو الإنتاج فالنظام الطبيعي
يقتضي الحد من تدخلها إلا في أمور معينة كالدفاع وتنظيم القضاء والقيام
بالمشروعات العامة.

الملكية الخاصة:

إن الملكية الفردية هي
احد أركان النظام الرأسمالي وان إيمان الفرد بها يجعله يسعى إلى تحقيق
أقصى منفعة ممكنة وتحقيق أقصى منفعة للمجتمع وعليه الكلاسيك لا يرون أي
تعارض بين مصلحة الفرد و مصلحة الجماعة .


مبدأ المنافسة الحرة:

إن المنافسة غير المقيدة هي وحدها القوة الاجتماعية المنظمة للحياة الاقتصادية وهي الكفيلة بتحقيق التقدم الاقتصادي.
قانون السوق: يقوم هدا على أساس مبدأ السوق وان جهاز الثمن هو القوة الحقيقية الموجهة للنشاط الإنتاجي وتحقيق التوازن.

مبدأ الربح: يعتبر التقليديين أن الربح حافز كبير على الإنتاج.

مبدأ
حيادية النقود:إن النقود في الحياة الاقتصادية ليست سوى أداة تبادل فهي
حيادية و الحقيقة أن السلع تبادل بالسلع و النقود ليست إلا وسيلة لذلك.

مبدأ مرونة جهاز سعر الفائدة: فهي تفترض تحقيق التوازن بين الاستثمار و الادخار.


مبدأ التوظيف الكامل : فالكلاسيك يفترضون حسب قانون ساي للأسواق أن الاقتصاد في حالة العمالة الكاملة.


المطلب الثاني:افتراضات النظرية النقدية الكلاسيكية
ظهرت
النظرية النقدية الكلاسيكية في القرن الثامن عشر 18م أين كان يسيطر على
النشاط الاقتصادي قانون ساي للأسواق و الذي يرى ضرورة أن كل عرض يخلق طلبه
الخاص به فالإنتاج يخلق معه قوته الشرائية وبتعبير نقدي كل إنتاج يخلق معه
إنفاقا مساويا له وان زيادة أو انخفاض العرض عن الطلب سرعان ما يزول بحكم
فعالية السوق أو جهاز الأسعار ووفقا للتحليل الكلاسيكي قامت النظرية
الكمية للنقود في معادلة التبادل على:

1- ثبات حجم المعاملات:

تقوم
النظرية الكمية للنقود عند الكلاسيك على فرضية أن حجم المعاملات و مستوى
النشاط الاقتصادي يتم تحديده بعوامل موضوعية وان النقود ليس لهل لثر في
تحقيق التوازن الاقتصادي باعتبارها وسيط في المبادلة أن حجم المعاملات
متغير خارجي ومن ثم يعامل على انه ثابت خاصة وان حجم العوامل التي تؤثر في
حجم المعاملات ثابتة .


وهذا الثبات هو وفقا لأحد مقومات ودعائم
الفكر الكلاسيكي الذي يعتقد أن النظام الاقتصادي يملك القدرة الذاتية على
التحرك بصورة تلقائية نحو مستوى التوظيف الكامل للموارد الإنتاجية.

2-ثبات سرعة دوران النقود:

نقصد
سرعة دوران النقود معدل متوسط عدد المرات التي انتقلت فيها وحدة النقد من
يد إلى يد أخرى في تسوية المبادلات الاقتصادية في فترة زمنية معينة.


و
تقوم هذه النظرية على أساس أن سرعة دوران النقود هي ثابتة على الأقل في
المدى القصير لأنها تحدد بعوامل بطيئة التغير ومستقلة عن كمية النقود
فافتراض التحليل الكلاسيكي ثبات سرعة دوران النقود على أساس أن تغيرها
يرتبط بتغير عوامل أخرى منها درجة كثافة السكان وتطور العادات المصرفية
ومستوى تطور وتقدم الجهاز المصرفي والأسواق المالية والنقدية وهذه العامل
كلها لا تتغير في الأجل القصير مع: .V T ثبات


يتبقى في
المعادلة متغيرين اثنين فقط وهما كمية النقود في الطرف الأيمن من المعادلة
والمستولى العام للأسعار في الطرف الأيسر تقتصر نظرية كمية النقود على
بيان العلاقة بينهما.


3- ارتباط تغير المستوى العام للأسعار بتغير كمية النقود :


تقوم
النظرية الكمية للنقود على افتراض أساسي مفاده أن أي تغير في كمية النقود
سيحدث تغير بنفس النسبة والاتجاه في المستوى العام للأسعار أي أن هناك
علاقة طردية بين كمية النقود وذلك بافتراض ثبات حجم المعاملات وسرعة دوران
النقود أي أن نظرية كمية النقود هي دالة كمية النقود متغير مستقل والمستوى
العام للأسعار متغير تابع.


يستند أصحاب هذا الرأي إلى منطق
معين يتمثل في أن زيادة كمية النقود يعني في واقع الأمر زيادة في وسائل
الدفع الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى زيادة الأسعار ذلك أن كمية اكبر من النقود سوف
تتنازع لشراء نفس الكمية الثابتة من السلع والخدمات و في هذه الحالة سوف
يتناسب التغير في أسعار السلع والخدمات مع التغير في كمية النقود .

و
يسمى هذا الشكل لنظرية كمية النقود بالشكل الجامد فحدوث التغير في كمية
النقود يؤدي إلى تغير بنفس النسبة وفي نفس الاتجاه في المستوى العام
للأسعار.


المبحث الثاني: دراسة النظرية النقدية ( معادلة التبادل )

كما
سبق وقلنا أن فكرة النظرية قديمة حتى قبل الكلاسيك إلا أن أهم من اخذ
بالتحليل السابق و استخدمه في تحليل ظاهرة التضخم التي عرفتها بريطانيا في
القرن 19 هو الاقتصادي دافيد ريكاردو الذي كان له دور أساسي في بناء
النموذج الكلاسيكي حيث توصل في هذا الشأن إلى أن قيمة النقود تتناسب عكسيا
مع قيمتها باعتبار أن أي زيادة في العرض النقدي ستؤدي إلى زيادة في
المستوى العام للأسعار بنفس النسبة .

المطلب الأول: معادلة التبادل 

تقوم
نظرية كمية النقود في تفسيرها العلاقة بين كمية النقود وبين المستوى العام
للأسعار وتؤكد هذه النظرية على وجود علاقة تناسبية بين كمية النقود و
مستوي الأسعار وذلك بافتراض ثبات حجم المعاملات وسرعة دوران النقود حيث
يكون مجموع قيم عمليات التبادل مساويا للمبالغ التي دفعت في تسويتها .

إذن
فالنظرية الكمية هي دالة المستوى العام للأسعار متغير تابع وكمية النقود
متغير مستقل و بثبات كمية المبادلات وسرعة دوران النقود فانه يمكن صياغة
المعادلة رياضيا كما يلي:


M V= P T
إن كمية النقود مضروبة
في سرعة دورانها تساوي كمية المبادلات مضروبة في المستوى العام للأسعار و
منها يمكن تحديد المستوى العام للأسعار كالتالي:

P = M V / T 

حيث المستوى العام للأسعار =(كمية النقود مضروبة في سرعة دورانها)x(مقلوب حجم المعاملات ).

ولقد
حاول فيشر ***1645;( وهو من الكلاسيك الجدد ) الوصول إلى ما هو ابعد من ذلك وذلك
بإدخال النقود المصرفية ( الداخلية) في معادلة التبادل أي انه سعى إلى
التمييز بين النقود القانونية ( الخارجية ) و النقود المصرفية بغرض إبراز
أهمية كل منهما في تحقيق مستوى معين من المبادلات ولهذا جاءت معادلة
التبادل كالآتي : 

ن : النقود القانونية 
س:سرعة دورانها 
ن':النقود المصرفية
س': سرعة دورانها 

ن س +ن'س'= م x ك

ومن ثم م = ن س +ن'س'/

المطلب الثاني: نقد معادلة التبادل

تعرضت هده النظرية إلى النقد أو إلى انتقادات عديدة يمكن إيجازها فيم يلي :

1-افتراضها
دوما ثبات العوامل المحددة لقيمة النقد ( باستثناء مستوى الأسعار ) إلا
انه إذا رجعنا إلى التجارب الواقعية نجد عدم صحة ثبات هذه الفروض.
- لم تأخذ النظرية التقليدية النقدية بعين الاعتبار متغيرات أخرى هامة كسعر الفائدة حيث اعتبرته ظاهرة حقيقية.

-
تقوم هذه النظرية على العلاقة الالية بين M وP إلا أن كمية النقود ليست
العامل الوحيد الذي يؤثر فيP فقد ترتفع هذه الأخيرة لأسباب لا علاقة لها
بزيادة النقود كما أن زيادة النقود لا تؤدي بالضرورة إلى ارتفاع الأسعار
خاصة إذا كانت هناك طاقات عاطلة. 

3- إن العلاقة بين كمية النقود
و بين المستوى العام للأسعار ليست مباشرة أو تناسبية فقد أشار باتنكان في
خضم الانتقادات الشديدة التي تعرضت لها النظرية إلى أن العملية التي تعقب
حدوث زيادة في النقود سوف تصبح أكثر تعقيدا من العلاقة البسيطة التي تصفها
النظرية الكمية للنقود 

4- تعتمد النظرية الكمية للنقود في تحليلها على التحليل الساكن و ليس على التحليل الديناميكي.

المطلب الثالث:تقييم النظرية النقدية الكلاسيكية 

1-تقييم النظرية الكمية للنقود :

تعد
نظرية كمية النقود من أولى النظريات التي حاولت تفسير تحديد المستوى العام
للأسعار و ما يحدث فيها من تقلبات وهي تتمثل في مجموعة من الفروض المتعلقة
بأهمية كمية النقود بالنسبة إلى غيرها من العوامل في التأثير على قيمتها.

الايجابيات :

-إن النظرية الكمية للنقود كانت متفقة تماما مع التحليل والواقع الاقتصادي السائد آنذاك. 

- إن لنظرية كمية النقود أهمية ودور كبيرين في تفسير ظاهرة التضخم.

الانتقادات :

عقب ظهور أزمة الكساد العالمي و قبل ذلك ظهرت عدة انتقادات للنظرية النقدية الكلاسيكية و بصفة عامة يمكن تقديم نوعين من الانتقادات:

انتقادات من الكلاسيكيين الجدد ومن مدرسة كمبردج :

لقد قدم الكلاسيك الجدد أمثال " مارشال و روبنسون و بيجو " طلبا جديدا على النقود كمخزن للقيمة أي أداة للوفاء بالمدفوعات الآجلة.

حيث يرغب الأفراد في الاحتفاظ بالنقود في صورة أرصدة نقدية حاضرة أي طريقة الأرصدة النقدية الحاضرة كالتالي:

M = p y k

حيث: V تستبدل بالتفضيل النقدي K

Tتستبدل بالإنتاج أو الدخل Y 

انتقادات عامة:

ا عدم واقعية افتراض ثبات الحجم الحقيق للإنتاج :

افتراض
ثبات الناتج الوطني يستند إلى افتراض حالة التوظيف الكامل ولكن اثبت عدم
صحة هذا الافتراض عند حدوث الأزمة العالمية 1929-1933 وإذا تخلينا على هذا
الافتراض يزول اثر التغير في المستوى العام للأسعار.

ب عدم واقعية افتراض ثبات سرعة دوران النقود: 

فسرعة الدوران يمكن أن تتغير في المدى الطويل و بالتالي تؤثر على حجم المعاملات وتتغير النتيجة :




إذا زادت M و انخفضت V فان P تبقى ثابتة 

إذا انخفضت M و زادتV فانP تبقى ثابتة 

و
المثال على ذلك فترة الكساد العظيم حيث حاولت الحكومة الأمريكية مكافحة
هذا الكساد عن طريق حلق عجز في الميزانية و تمويله بإصدار كميات جديدة من
البنكنوت فساعدت البنوك على التوسع في الائتمان المصرفي للعناصر
الاقتصادية المختلفة أفراد ومشروعات ولكن الأفراد احتفظوا بالنقود لتوقعهم
حدوث انخفاض كبير في الأسعار فازداد تفضيلهم النقدي مما أدى بدوره إلى
حدوث انخفاض في سرعة دوران النقود و قد نتج عن هذا الوضع أن الزيادة في
كمية النقود لم يترتب عليها ارتفاع في الأسعار بل العكس انخفضت هذه
الأخيرة .
و يرجع إخفاق النظرية إلى أنها أعطت وظيفة وحيدة للنقود.


خاتمة:لقد
أسس التحليل الكلاسيكي للنقود على فرضيات و أسس تبين فيما بعد أنها غير
صحيحة كفاية أو غير صالحة لكل الأوقات كحياد النقود والتشغيل الكامل و هذا
أثناء الأزمة العالمية 1929 وعجز التحليل الكلاسيكي عن تفسير الأزمة آنذاك.


و
لكن لا يمكن إلغاء دور التحليل الكلاسيكي في شق البداية إلى تفسير عدة
ظواهر كالتضخم و اعتمد كقاعدة للتحليل الحديث للنظرية النقدية عند فريدمان.



ادعولي من فضلكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

حتى تكون مدير ناجح يجب أم تنتعلم كل نظريات الإدارة وترى ما هو مناسب للمنشأة الإقتصادية 
معلومات قيمة لتعرف على احدى هذه النظريات وهي الكلاسيكية من جميع جوانبها 
نتمنى الفائدة لكل المهتمين و ان شاء الله بنتعرف كمان على باقي النظريات الإقتصادية

----------

